# A few questions regarding peptides



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

im looking to order some peptides in the coming months some GHRP2 and some Mod Grf.

Are these likely to be stopped in customs with them been research chemicals or are they not so strict ? im ordering 3 months worth for my self and to save on postage and to get quantity discount im also ordering 3 months worth for my training partner at the same time.

is it necessary to get them cold packed for postage?

and finally the site im looking to purchase from is based in america and they state there main facility is in america also does this mean they are manufactured in america or are they likly to come from china?


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Southern research?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

nah uspeptidesupply.com


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I just received 110 bottles from southern research no problems, get them to mark it as samples and cost of $20


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

skinso said:


> I just received 110 bottles from southern research no problems, get them to mark it as samples and cost of $20


fuk lad. wana chuck a few down lol. i ordered 7 just lol..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Propeptides.net have a blow-out sale on this weekend coming


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Haven't tried propeptides, but southern do a good product. The 110 bottles isn't all mine, if any1 is looking to place a large order with them contact joey at southern I got a great deal on my order


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Herc where u training mate?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

do you get them cold packaged for delivery or not bother?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

skinso said:


> Herc where u training mate?


i train in a private club lad. its my mma club. has everything i need.

were you from lad? im from holywood


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ASOC5 said:


> do you get them cold packaged for delivery or not bother?


southern research cold pack everything bud. i just received my order cold packed..


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

herc said:


> southern research cold pack everything bud. i just received my order cold packed..


ok thanks il have a look to see how they compare price wise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Souther Research is the only place i would order peptides from


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Souther Research is the only place i would order peptides from


You don't rate Propeptides Paul ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tassotti said:


> You don't rate Propeptides Paul ?


I don't rate them as highly as I rate southern plus I have mates who have asked ProP about there CJC1293 not being Mod GRF and they had no clue in fact they said 1293 is exactly what you need as that is Mod GRF


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm from belfast herc


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

nice one lad. there a handful of guys on here from belfast.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

herc said:


> nice one lad. there a handful of guys on here from belfast.


Another holywood lad here, where do you train?


----------

